# Skiff Search for Skinny Water capable boat



## BambooGuy (Feb 7, 2016)

Looking for a skiff that is stable, and will fit in garage 20' long, but has a 7' opening, so boat and trailer need to fit in that space.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

BambooGuy said:


> Looking for a skiff that is stable, and will fit in garage 20' long, but has a 7' opening, so boat and trailer need to fit in that space.


Qualify your question with the area you desire to fish, typical style of fishing, typical number of passengers, pole or troll, long bodies of water to cross vs. mostly protected and perhaps most importantly budget. Skiffs range from peanuts to $85K??? This will give you a better chance of a beneficial dialog. Good Luck


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

The trailer is going to be the make it or break aspect for your decision. You can have trailers modified to a point where the hull is actually longer once the tongue is removed. 18' long would be the longest hull I would look for in your case..


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

http://seaarkboats.com/boat_models/view/25
or
http://seaarkboats.com/boat_models/view/22


----------

